# Our new puppy Deegan =)



## ctvoiss (Aug 8, 2009)

Haha, I just love this picture, I put him in a cutest dog contest so if you feel like voting I would appreciate it!! Here is the link:

Cutest Dog Photo Gallery - Vote for the Cutest Dog - One Million Dollar Cutest Dog Competition


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 8, 2009)

He's adorable.


----------



## chammer (Aug 8, 2009)

super cute! love them ears!


----------

